# Couple of issues with a 2003 Pathfinder



## qwk69gto (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi!
I have a couple of issues with a 2003 Pathfinder LE that have been a problem since it was new.
Issue one is the front brake rotors. They started pulsating a few months after I bought it. The dealer resurfaced them for free but it returned a few months after that. I just let it be for the 36,000 miles the Pathfinder has on it now. I don’t drive it like I stole it besides; the way Denver drivers are anymore, the stock rotors should be able to handle an occasional panic stop without warping. The wheels were always torque on.
Is this a common problem?
I am going to replace them with a set of Raybestos rotors from Parts America which will hopefully cure the problem or should I replace them with Stillen rotors (way more expensive)?

The second issue is with the rear coil springs.
If you load up the Pathfinder with four people and luggage, the rear suspension easily bottoms out on rough roads. Does anyone have a source for progressive rate coils for the rear?
I have had no luck. I can however; find manual and automatic fill air bags for it ($100 for manual fill).

Anyway, thank you for reading and possibly replying to the issues.


----------



## Rowboat Pathy (Feb 1, 2003)

qwk69gto said:


> Hi!
> I have a couple of issues with a 2003 Pathfinder LE that have been a problem since it was new.
> Issue one is the front brake rotors. They started pulsating a few months after I bought it. The dealer resurfaced them for free but it returned a few months after that. I just let it be for the 36,000 miles the Pathfinder has on it now. I don’t drive it like I stole it besides; the way Denver drivers are anymore, the stock rotors should be able to handle an occasional panic stop without warping. The wheels were always torque on.
> Is this a common problem?
> ...



qwk69gto, I'll take a shot at the second issue. Mine bottoms out too when it's fully loaded. As you continue looking at viable options, you may also want to take a look at this TSB at nissanhelp.com. I know it doesn't pertain to your year, but it deals with the bottoming-out problem. 

Service Bulletins Nissan Cars

I haven't done this...yet...but it's worth considering


----------



## qwk69gto (Jul 6, 2007)

I think that solution is standard on the 2003 Pathfinders because it’s not an “impact” when mine bottoms out.
None the less, I don’t think that solution is a correct fix.
I would really like to find a set of progressive rate rear coils for the rear of my Pathfinder because they would retain the factory unloaded ride. Air bags would be like putting air shocks on the back and that would alter the factory unloaded ride.
Guess I will just have to dig deeper.

Thanks,
Qwk69gto


----------



## rwc5s2 (Mar 4, 2007)

You can go to 4X4parts.com and get different coil springs.


----------



## qwk69gto (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks rwc5s2
At least 4X4parts.com had heavy duty rear coils but they will lift my pathy 1/2 inch and because they are heavy duty I'm sure they will alter the ride.
That's not what I am looking for.
They did have an automatic leveling air bag system that I thought was interesting.
I might have to buy that and give it a try.

Thanks,
qwk69gto


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Other R50 owners state that the heavier duty springs give a better ride, not worse. They also settle down after a while, giving less "lift" yet still giving better sag control. Airbags inside the coils don't act like air shocks AFAIK, they simply keep the springs from collapsing over bumps. Soft rear coils is a very common complaint. The airbags work very well and are adjustable so you can fine-tune the ride quality.


----------



## qwk69gto (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info 88pathoffroad.
I have a set of progressive rate coils both on the front/rear of my '69 GTO and they improved the ride/handling immensely. I figured my Pathfinder would benefit by putting a set on the rear. I guess they are completely different animals.
I like the idea of air bags because of the ability to fine tune them so I think I will go that route.

Thanks to all of you,
qwk69gto


----------



## coyote159838 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have the same problem with the front rotors on my 03 pathy and my 04 maxima it seems to be pretty normal I brought both of them to the dealer and they said it was normal for that to happen but once i need new rotors tire rack has a set of brembo front rotors that will more than likely fix the problem


----------



## OTfire (Apr 26, 2010)

I had the same issues when I bought my 03. I bought slotted vented brake rotors(w/ceramic pads) off ebay and heavy duty +1/2" springs from 4x4 parts.com($145/pr). I willl say that you should replace all 4 springs because the rake is annoying if you just do the rears. It rides excellent now full of people. 

On the other hand the truck is awesome. The motor and tranny are awesome. I traded in my 350z when my daughter was on the way. The pathy has the same motor and I'm dad happy. The truck will last forever so (in my opinion)the mods aren't really that bad. I'll be note free for a long time.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

This thread is almost 3 years old .... lol

Not the place for your intro... but welcome to the forum :newbie:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

LMFAO...thats just awesom. I needed a good laugh before bedtime. Thanks. And welcome to the forum!

Jose


----------



## OTfire (Apr 26, 2010)

My bad.... hahaha.. happy to be here.


----------

